# Reg force



## Rafe (28 Oct 2005)

How long does it normally take to transfer from Comm Reserve to the Reg force. Im a Line men and want to join as a reg force line Men. I used to be Reg force Arty and I know how long it can take to transfer from Reg to Reserve which was a long time, but I had heard they changed something in the system and it doesnt take as long as it used to. I hope some of you all can answer this mainly because its Reserve line to Reg Line and I dont know the length of time it will take.

If some of you are wondering why I want to go Reg, its because I love the line job and my unit RARELY has me doing any line work at all. This past week I ran line that took me 10 min and thats all I did all exercise. I can't climb because my unit doesnt have the proper safety gear, and the Ql5 guys rarely show up as well. They don't have me doing any Static side stuff either, basically all it involves me doing is showing the new line men what I learned on my QL3 course and doing a ton of Sig op stuff. (Not that I dont like it, its just not what I signed up to do know what I mean?)


----------



## Radop (28 Oct 2005)

I know my time is a bit dated as I joined 12 yrs ago but it took me 6 mos only because I wasn't home one day when they called.  Have you asked about going to 1 Line here in Kingston on a call out?  They are always in need of more people?  Check with your unit and ask about a call out to Kingston and CFJSR.  It would give you insite into what to expect with the regs and it is ussually easier to get in to the regs through this route.


----------

